# illegal character: \160



## Sken (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous,
J'essai e de faire les tutoriaux de ProjectOmega qui sont vraiment très bien faits, mais pour Objective C . Moi, je connais plutôt java, donc j'essaie de suivre en traduisant le code en Java partout où c'est nécessaire. Dans le tuto sur les NSTableView(Ici  ) on apprend à creer une petite appli Agenda. C'est un excellent complément au tuto de Cappuccino ( Ici ). Pour celà on crée un NSMutableDictionary qui doit contenir toutes les données d'une personne ( Nom, prénom, téléphone, e-mail). La méthode en Java est setObjectForKey( Object anObject, Object aKey);
Je crée la méthode createRecord :
 public NSDictionary createRecord(){


    NSMutableDictionary record = new NSMutableDictionary();
    record.setObjectForKey(FirstNameField.stringValue(), "prenom"); 
    record.setObjectForKey(LastNameField.stringValue(), "nom"); 
    record.setObjectForKey(EmailField.stringValue(), "email"); 
    record.setObjectForKey(HomePhoneField.stringValue(), "telephone"); 
    return record;
    }
 et à la compilation j'ai l'erreur illegal character : \160 qui pointe sur les lignes 2 à 5.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ? comment interpréter le \160 ?
Merci d'avance
Sabine


----------



## Mitch (18 Juillet 2003)

Cette erreur arrive lorsque tu as un caractère de contrôle qui s'est intercaler dans ta ligne et bien sur on ne le voit pas.

Si tu as l'erreur sur toutes tes lignes il semble que tu soit adepte du copié coller.

Lors de ta compilation regarde ou se trouve ton pointeur d'erreur le ^ sur la ligne du dessous et supprime le mot précedent et suivant pour les retaper normalement ca devrait marcher.

Quand ca marche pour ta première ligne, tu peux recopier les mots remplacer sur les autres ligne.

bon dev.


----------



## Sken (19 Juillet 2003)

Encore une fois, merci Mitch ! Tu as fais le bon diagnostic, j'avais fait du copier coller avec le code écrit en Objective C et ensuite j'ai corrigé les lignes pour la traduction en java. Effectivement il y avait des caractères invisibles en fin de ligne.


----------

